Ask HN: What's the correlation btw smoking and the risk of dying from covid19? - sahin-boydas
======
helph67
I'm not a health professional. Smoking negatively affects your lungs and thus
your ability to breathe efficiently.

This webpage... [https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200310/know-the-
symptoms-o...](https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200310/know-the-symptoms-of-
covid19) ...contains this information... COVID-19 is a lower respiratory tract
infection, which means that most of the symptoms are felt in the chest and
lungs.

------
atlasunshrugged
I'm also curious + exposure to heavy pollution

